# Macosx.com browser stats?



## AppMan (Mar 9, 2003)

It would be cool to see macosx.com's browser stat.


----------



## toast (Mar 9, 2003)

Mister W. ?


----------



## toast (Mar 10, 2003)

_After some time I posted:_ Well, answer is no, AppMan, you won't get stats. IMO.
_ Finally, Scott answered. Glad to be mistaken ._


----------



## ScottW (Mar 10, 2003)

Contrary to French belief... here is what you were wanting. we? (stats based on March 2003)

21.31% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/6 
5.33% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; en-US; rv:1.0 
4.64% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.22; Mac_PowerPC) 
4.48% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1) 
2.87% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1 
1.99% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0) 
1.86% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en) AppleWebKit/60 ( 
1.42% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.21; Mac_PowerPC) 
1.24% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en-US; rv:1.0.1) Gec 
1.13% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; de-de) AppleWebKit/6 
0.97% Mozilla/3.01 (compatible 
0.86% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.01; Windows NT 5.0) 
0.84% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.0; Mac_PowerPC) 
0.83% Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.16; Mac_PowerPC)


----------



## AppMan (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks a bunch. Very interesting.


----------



## toast (Mar 10, 2003)

Again, Scott, my own mistake makes me glad on this one 

Can anyone who knows User Agent codes regroup them and give the browser names please ?

Eg:
21.31% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/6 
+
1.86% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en) AppleWebKit/60 (
+
1.13% Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; de-de) AppleWebKit/6
=
Safari (I *think*)


----------



## Izzy (Mar 10, 2003)

Interesting stats, but how come they don't add up to 100%? Multiple browsers being used by the same users?

I'm a bit suprised that Safari would be the main browser in such a short period of time.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 10, 2003)

Only the Top 15 are listed... 14 above because the one above it is actually our own server doing stuff. Either way, you can see Safari is much more used.


----------

